# Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?



## Marvin Grosch (5. November 2004)

Weißfische werden eigentlich immer als ungenießbar dargestellt. Außerdem sind sie verspottet, da sie sehr viele Greten haben. Aus meiner Erfahrung her, schmeckt z.B. das Brassenfilet sehr gut. Was meint Ihr? #c


----------



## angeltreff (6. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Große Bedeutung, den ich angel recht gern gezielt auf Weissfische.


----------



## STeVie (6. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Für mich sind weißfische mittlerweile nur noch köderfische...


----------



## Andreas Meyer (6. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

was hast du??????


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Da führt sich einer ja mit sinnvollen beiträgen hier ein...
ja die Weißfische sind als speisefische ganz okay, wenn man sie richtig zuzubereiten weiß. ein ganzes brassenfilet hätte mir zu viele gräten...
Ich mache lieber fischfrikadellen draus!!!! da hast du dann NULL gräten...
und schmecken tuts auch irgendwie besser als das ganze stück, das gleiche mache ich mit rotaugern, alanden, döbeln usw...
KOF!!!


----------



## petipet (6. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

@all,

nach meiner Meinung und Geschmack, werden Weißfische vollkommen zu Unrecht, in den Ruf gebracht, daß ihr Fleisch minderwertig ist.
Das Muskelfleisch ist grätenreich: Stimmt. Dagegen kann man etwas machen. Z.B. einlegen, oder die Flanken einschneiden. Kroß gebraten ein Genuß. 
Obwohl ich seit einem halben Jahrhundert angele und Fisch esse, werde ich niemals begreifen können, warum Süßwassersalmoniden so einen hohen Stellenwert auf einer Speisekarte haben. Für mich schmeckt das Fleisch eher fade. Rotaugen und Rotfedern schmecken köstlich - richtig zubereitet.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## trond (6. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Andreas das steht bei allen Beitraegen bei STeVie unter. Wie bei mir der Name. Das hier gerade ein Marvin gefragt hat ist Zufall.

anglermeister17: das war nicht sinnlos von Andreas.


----------



## STeVie (6. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Ja er hatte wohl das Marvin aus meiner Signatur auf sich bezogen!  :q


----------



## Coasthunter (6. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Habe gerade meine Weißfische gefüttert. Karauschen,Rotfedern und Goldorfen haben einen sehr hohen Stellenwert für mich: Mit was sollte ich sonst nachher an die Elbe zum Zanderangeln? Oder morgen früh auf Hecht?

Gruß und Petri
Coasthunter


----------



## Aal (6. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Weißfisch kann man durchaus lecker zubereiten. Probier mal sauer einlegen von Rotaugen oder räuchern und filitieren von Brassen.


----------



## DerStipper (8. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Weißfische hmm
was gibt es da zu sagen 
es sind einfach die am best schmeckensten Fische und ich werde sie immer einem Aal oder Zander vorziehen :q sie schmecken als Fischfrikadellen einfach hervoragend sauer Einlegen ist auch super oh ich gehe mir gleich ein paar Rotaugen aus dem Tiefkühler holen*sabber*


----------



## bolli (8. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Weisfisch habe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr gegessen. Wobei Ihr recht habt, schmeckte mir früher ganz gut. Jetzt beangle sie eigentlich nur noch beim Köderfischfang...

*ABER*

mit Weisfisch hat bei mir vor 27 Jahren alles angefangen, mein allererster 
Fisch war ein Rotauge! Die ersten Jahre habe ich überwiegend auf Weisfisch geangelt, gelegentlich auf Karpfen und Aal. Wer weiß ob ich ohne die anfänglichen (und aus Sicht eines Anfängers leichten) Erfolge heute noch angeln würde... |kopfkrat. Damals waren Sie sozusagen der Quell meines Angelfiebers   :g


----------



## Franky (8. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Auch für mich sind "Weissfische" nicht uninteressant... Brassenfilet, einmal durch die "Mühle", schön gewürzt und dann lecker Fischfrikas von machen! Geschmacklich ist das super!!
Ich kenne eine "Andekdote", wo jemand von einem begnadeten Raubfischangler und Koch (nee - nich Thomasneunundneunzichnullvier! :q) Hechtklösschensuppe bestellt hat und "diese" auch bekam. Alle waren begeistert - eine solch schmackhafte "Hechtklösschensuppe" hätte man noch NIE gegessen!!! Engen Vertrauten wurde gesteckt, dass es sich um eine Farce aus Rotaugen- und Brassenfilet handelte... :q


----------



## arno (8. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?
Sie gehören in die Natur, wie jeder andere Fisch auch!!!

Petipet hat das schon alles wunderbar vormuliert!!!

Und wer noch keine Rotaugen langsam in Butter gebraten hat oder diese auch eingelegt hat, der hat echt was verpasst!
Ein wahrer Genuß!!!

Rotaugen zu Frikadellen verarbeiten ?
Mh, dann müsste ich die schon in Massen gefangen haben um sowas zu machen!
Ich rede jetzt von zweistelligen Zahlen!
Selbst meine Frau , die kaum Fisch ißt war begeistert!


----------



## Fangnix (9. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Eigendlich sind se für mich nur Köfis, wenn ich aber mal einen größeren Brassen oder ein gutes Rotauge fange, wird die natürlich mit Genuss verspiesen...

Geziehlt auf große Weißfische angle ich nicht, abr wenn beim Köfiangeln mal einer dranngeht, ist das ein tolles Erlebnis!


----------



## karpfenwuerger (9. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Frag mal Thomas  der ist Spezialist, wenns um die Zubereitung von Fisch geht.
Ach ja, ich esse auch gerne Weissfisch. Schmeckt doch bei richtiger Zubereitung super!!!


----------



## Veit (9. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Weißfische essen =  :v


----------



## ChristophL (10. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Ich persönlich freue mich, dass niemand so richtig auf Weisfisch angelt - denn die schmecken wirklich gut.

Die Gräten sind lästig - aber geschmacklich sind sie einfach klasse.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (10. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Weissfische als Raubfischköder unbezwingbar, und als Speisefisch geliebt, gehasst vergöttert . Kommt ganz drauf an wer ihn am haken hat.
Ich mag ihn!!!  #6  #6


----------



## arno (10. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Veit, kannst Du nicht kochen, oder ein anderer in Deiner Familie???
TZTZTZ
Naja, Geschmack ist halt verschieden, aber gleich Kotzen???

Rotaugen, ich sach nur : LECKER


----------



## Veit (11. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

@ Arno: Doch ich würde schon sagen, dass ich kochen kann, denn wenn wir mal Fisch essen, dann verreite ich den immer zu und bisher war die Familie immer sehr zufrieden. Aber für sowas nehme ich dann doch lieber Zander, Aal, Forelle, Wels oder Quappe.
Karpfen und Weißfische haben ein weiches, grätenreiches Fleisch und ich ohne jetzt die Weißfische schlecht machen zu wollen, muss ich sagen, dass ich sie als  Küchenfisch wirklich echt ecklig finde.


----------



## arno (11. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Veit, leg die Rotaugen mal ein!
Ca. 3-4 Tage ziehen lassen.
Das Fleisch wird richtig fest und die Grätenbzw. Wirbelsäule kannst DSu einfach rausnehmen und die kleinen Gräten sind butterweich geworden!
Die merkst Du nicht mehr!
Das Rezept dazu ist von Garfield und ich hab das den ganzen Sommer so gemacht!
Ich schätze mal des es so an die 100 Fische waren!


----------



## buddha (11. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Weißfisch gehört erstens zur Natur wie alle anderen Fische auch (da stimm ich Euch voll und ganz zu!!!) und zweitens ist Weißfisch mit die Grundlage für ein gutes Raubfischgewässer!! Daran sollte man denken wenn man schreibt es wären "nur " Köfis!!


----------



## fischkopf (11. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

1. kleine weissfische benutze ich als koederfische
2. grosse weissfische schmecken super!


----------



## soeketroete (17. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*



			
				fischkopf schrieb:
			
		

> 1. kleine weissfische benutze ich als koederfische
> 2. grosse weissfische schmecken super!


Kurz, knackig - richtig!!!
Schön, dass hier (mal wieder) zugegeben wird, dass man Weissfische durchaus Essen kann. 
Meine Kinder stehen auf gebratenen Rotaugen und Rotfedern. Fischfrikadellen aus frisch gefangenen Brassen und Rotaugen sind der Hammer! (Natürlich schmeckt ein Zanderfilet super...aber jede Ideologie - ich ess nur "Edelfische" - ist fehl am Platze.


----------



## Joka (17. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

hmm is aber so.....

  ich mag aber  auch nicht jedes schnitzel


----------



## KarpfenBernd (17. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Bedeutung haben für Euch Weißfische?*

Weißfische sind großartige Beute für Allroundangler.
Große Brassen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern etc. sind außerdem nicht leicht zu fangen.
Gegessen habe ich Weißfische allerdings noch nie, sollte ich vielleicht mal tun


----------

